# Some candid shots(constructive criticism please)



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Posted some of these in another photography forum but didn't really get any responses. These were some candids of my son and a friends son at a recent party. Let me know what ya think
Thanks.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I really like the first one best. Nice!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Looks good, all in all
Just a few nits

1. Could be cropped a bit tighter. Like the catch light though

2. Could use a bit of DOF to get the girl in focus also.
Cut the young mans arm a bit, but that is really getting picky on my part.
Good composition 

3. Again crop a bit tighter, moms mouth draws too much away from the subject.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Let me see what I can do and I'll repost some.
I've got a set on flicker too. Let me know what you think
www.flickr.com
search for adam lathrop photography


----------



## PADRE24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Agree with stargazer. If you are going to shoot with with a lower f-stop , make sure there is not distracting items in the background or crop tighter. The shot of the kids needed more of the field in focus. Try shooting those shots around f8 to make sure both people are in focus without any blur.


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks. As i shoot more im trying to be more aware of the background. The two kids was a spur of the moment burst shot on them( they weren't patient) but agree with the larger ap.


----------



## carlosh (Jul 10, 2008)

The light in the background on the first one is a little distracting, but it's a good photo. You can use Photoshop (if you shot it in the raw mode) and bring down the highlights.

On the other pictures (again, I'm hoping you took the pics in the raw format) go back in Photoshop and bring up the shadows so that they're not quite so dark.

Carlos


----------

